# Schwinn Panther SS!



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my panther. Bontrager Valiant rims, Salsa road stem, Avid Black Ops levers and front brake. I've raced it XC a few times but it's just for fun. The gear is 42-21 I think, because of the rear brake clearance. I need a local frame builder to weld on some brake posts and then we're talking. Enjoy!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Dang bro, you are spot on with the builds as of late! DX pedals, I like them the more I see them. With the ultimate levers, too! The single tarnished chainring bolt adds that much needed "street cred" ;-) On the real, keep it front brake only and throw a fixed/free wheel on the rear for some safe cruiser fixie action.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

You read my mind! Fixie was my thinking also. When I raced it at Huntsville I raced it front brake only cause the chain scraping the rear brake noise was Killing me!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

That bike is sooo sweet! I love bikes that are unexpectedly rad.


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

Forget the fixed gear, that thing would be perfect with a coaster brake.
Great build


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I just read the Coaster Brake DH race article a few days ago. Coaster brake would be AWESOME!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Moval49er (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow - my Dad bought me a new Panther in the early 60's - it got stolen my junior year in college. If I'd known how nice it could be built, I would have watched it better!:madman: 

Super nice build. Where can you find these old critters?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The bike was sold as a neighborhood cruiser in I believe 2001 or 2002 and I decided to build it as a XC SS. It has 71/74 geometry and a good wheelbase so XC it became.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Under 15 lbs? 

Very nice, very nice.

--sParty

P.S. Coaster brake... yes.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The Panther sitting how she is weighs around 22lbs, it's my other bike that's 14lbs 14oz.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I was expecting a pink one


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice! I thought the "new" panthers had threaded headsets - what did you do there? She looks fast without the fenders!


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> P.S. Coaster brake... yes.


U-brake!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah it did come with a threaded headset and fork, I just bought a new black threadless, V-brake fork and 1" King No Threadset.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great, sweet retro....but that gear ratio is too much for trails around here.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Memory lane*

Your bike reminds me of my first and most favorite bike ever, a Schwinn Sting Ray I had when I was about 9 or 10. That bike was stolen soon after I got it and I've missed it ever since. Your build looks great and it's even surprisingly light at 22 pounds. The fact that you race it makes it that much cooler. Excellent job, I love it. :thumbsup:

Is your bike posted on a Schwinn forum on the Schwinn company website?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

No. maybe I should get them some pics.


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

Hot damn! What a fun looking bike. Great for singletrack, rides around town and running over small animals.

RB


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Love It!*

That is a lovely bike! Very well built!

I built a similar bike but from an 80's era schwinn cruiser frame. Geometry is a bit more relaxed, but fun to ride nonetheless. I am running the original rear wheel with a steel rim, but I have a new rim and drum brake hub to build this summer:thumbsup: . I had to ream out the headtube to fit a 1 1/8" headset, and machine a bottom bracket adapter to run a threaded cartridge BB. The seatpost is also a solid aluminum bar 13/16" diameter. Mine is heavy as a tank, but I love it! Pic below:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a Sweet ride!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

mattkock said:


>


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

I picked up this 1949 Schwinn in a trade over the weekend, don't think I'll be doing any more mods other than getting a seat post made (and a new seat ouch!) but it's hell of fun to ride on dirt...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i p.m.ed you


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Panther. Very stealth.
Here's my 52 Wasp. Shown with a 7 speed Nexus.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

wow that chain really makes it pop


----------



## Doncolberto530 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder how an 80mm suspension fork would do on that...


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks alot. Great looking bikes. I just finished my LAST build a few weeks ago. After ride this morning i decided that i loved my new build and was done. NOW after seeing these bikes i have a new screensaver and new project. As a kid, I lusted after stingrays, and never got one. Now, i'm going to dig one of these up and start again.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

How difficult was the build? Are seatpost, headset, BB , rims all regular sizes or was this a real nightmare finding, fitting parts? I'm torn between buying an old 50-60s frame and moving along. Or would i be better off buying a newer one and rebuilding it with new parts? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Doncolberto530 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ideally finding a 2001ish Panther would make life much easier as far as finding parts that would work without any headaches. The modern Panthers do have MTB geometry and derailler hangers if you want to add gears. Just the same the newer ones are Aluminum and the old ones are steel. So the old ones are going to ride better but be heavier. It all comes down to what you have available and the end result you are going for. Personally I love the idea of a cruiser with MTB geometry built up like a single speed mountain bike. Thats just me though....


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm with you on idea of a cruiser w/ MTB geometry built as a SS. i want something like original post. I just purchased a 59 corvette or Jaguar frame. I also went to Target and looked at a new Schwinn Jaguar. I may pick one up and replace most parts. You mention a 2001 Panther. How different are they from the Target current model? Thanks again.


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

Similar story, built this Giant up with a Bendix 2 speed Aviator coaster brake with manual shift and front v-brake. Took it bombing down the local steep fire roads and was a blast.


----------



## Doncolberto530 (Mar 12, 2009)

henrymiller1 said:


> I'm with you on idea of a cruiser w/ MTB geometry built as a SS. i want something like original post. I just purchased a 59 corvette or Jaguar frame. I also went to Target and looked at a new Schwinn Jaguar. I may pick one up and replace most parts. You mention a 2001 Panther. How different are they from the Target current model? Thanks again.


The big difference in post 2001 bikes is that they are no longer really Schwinn... Schwinn went on the auction block on 9/11/2001 (crazy, I know) and was bought by a company that specializes in department store bikes. That is why you now see Schwinns at Wal Fart for $89 and all that craziness. Are they a Schwinn? Yes, are they a Schwinn like we are used to? No. From what I can tell the original post is most likely a 2001 or so Schwinn Panther, I was led to believe this because the bike weight was stated to be like 24 lbs so it must be an aluminum frame. It would be pretty hard to get one of the old steel ones down to that weight. It also is set up for a rear brake (Look closely in the pictures it's hidden right behind and kind of under the crank) rather than what the old ones had which was only a coaster. They also made the Aluminum Panther a few other years since the 2001's and as far as I can tell they are pretty close to the 01 one. It was designed to be a modern lightweight cruiser with MTB geometry and I actually just snagged a 2006 one on ebay for like $125. Something to remember is that with the old ones you are most likely looking at a full rebuild (i.e. rebuilding and/or replacing darn near everything) Which adds up pretty fast. Plus the cost of a paint job etc.etc... I will post pics of my bike as soon as the post man delivers it sometime this week. The cost was just right and I am stoked!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

Doncolberto530 said:


> The big difference in post 2001 bikes is that they are no longer really Schwinn... Schwinn went on the auction block on 9/11/2001 (crazy, I know) and was bought by a company that specializes in department store bikes. That is why you now see Schwinns at Wal Fart for $89 and all that craziness. Are they a Schwinn? Yes, are they a Schwinn like we are used to? No. From what I can tell the original post is most likely a 2001 or so Schwinn Panther, I was led to believe this because the bike weight was stated to be like 24 lbs so it must be an aluminum frame. It would be pretty hard to get one of the old steel ones down to that weight. It also is set up for a rear brake (Look closely in the pictures it's hidden right behind and kind of under the crank) rather than what the old ones had which was only a coaster. They also made the Aluminum Panther a few other years since the 2001's and as far as I can tell they are pretty close to the 01 one. It was designed to be a modern lightweight cruiser with MTB geometry and I actually just snagged a 2006 one on ebay for like $125. Something to remember is that with the old ones you are most likely looking at a full rebuild (i.e. rebuilding and/or replacing darn near everything) Which adds up pretty fast. Plus the cost of a paint job etc.etc... I will post pics of my bike as soon as the post man delivers it sometime this week. The cost was just right and I am stoked!


Consider yourself lucky if you found a Panther for $125 anywhere. I've been watching E-Bay and Craigslist closely and I've seen the Panther with the MTB geometry with asking prices as high a $600.

For those who might be interested there is a bike shop in Las Vegas that has a few (2 to be exact) leftover Panthers still in stock. The selling price was $375 shipped. This was about two months ago when I contacted the shop. I've since decided that the Raleigh Retro Glide I have hanging in my basement storage unit would make a crackerjack retro cruiser even though it has the less popular 1" headset.


----------



## adamlivi (Feb 8, 2004)

*Great minds think alike...*

just finished mine today...


----------



## singlespeeder (Feb 17, 2006)

Ratman said:


> Consider yourself lucky if you found a Panther for $125 anywhere. I've been watching E-Bay and Craigslist closely and I've seen the Panther with the MTB geometry with asking prices as high a $600.
> 
> For those who might be interested there is a bike shop in Las Vegas that has a few (2 to be exact) leftover Panthers still in stock. The selling price was $375 shipped. This was about two months ago when I contacted the shop. I've since decided that the Raleigh Retro Glide I have hanging in my basement storage unit would make a crackerjack retro cruiser even though it has the less popular 1" headset.
> 
> View attachment 483247


Well the shop in Las Vegas doesn't have anymore Men's Panthers in stock, I puchased the last one a while back  This one was missing the front fork, but I kinda wanted to put a disc up front anyway :thumbsup:

This is a 2004 Panther, the difference being that the U brake was updated to the more popular V brake. Not as clean as the 2001 model, but the brake is easier to play with. I have seen a few Panthers on Craig's list but they don't stay on there long.

Oh, I have tried the older cruiser frames and trying to climb with one is not the best experence I have ever had :madman: , it so much better with a mountain bike geometry:thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

I`d like to use one of those as a commuter to work, SWEET


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

adamlivi said:


> just finished mine today...


Love it!
More pictures please....


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

'61 Schwinn american
-BMX 3-piece cranks
-Tange fork
-Mavic x317 rims laced to coaster brake hub
-Standard byke co Sprocket

Dont air out 5 feet above quarter pipe coping on the stock fork... They dont hold up too well


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice photo bomb finger there - and now it's gone


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeff- Those look like 700's. Interesting....


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Me likey!


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeff, you are my inspiration. Born a April 11, 1963... My new Schwinn racer


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*'71 Schwinn Panther*

Here's my share of Panther, almost all of the parts are here except for the American-Euro BB Converter. And thanks to 1 cog frog for the helpful info's about the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Looks like you're on your way...*

to a sweet bike. Did you decide to ream out the headtube? Measure the inner diameter of the headtube 1st to make sure you have enough material to remove without ruining the frame!

Are those CBR cranks? Can't wait to see pics of it all built.

BTW the seatpost on mine is 13/16" solid aluminum, those steel tubes tend to bend under prolonged riding.

Enjoy the build, and be sure and show us the finished product!

Here is an updated pic of my Schwinn, I found some bars that are way more comfy and put me in a more upright position. Also switched out the cranks for some Truvativ stylos. When things dry out here, I am going to switch the Kenda K-Rads for some 2.4 Moto Raptors and take it out for the maiden trail voyage:thumbsup: !

frog


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I am having problems with threaded headset sizing, I bought one with 32.5mm cups but the headtube seems to be of a bigger diameter. I will try a 1 1/8" headset laying around but I bet it will be too big as it has a 34mm cups. Maybe the best thing I can do is use the old cups mix and match. The crown race is way too loose to considering its for a 1" fork. Driving me nuts, I need to invest for a caliper.

The cranks is a CQP version of the CBR, it is a Cook's not the infamous Cook. Pretty nontheless.

That is a sweet bars you have. I had thought of using moto style bars but cant find anyone selling locally.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Quick update, the bike is almost done. Just waiting for the chain and new seatpost, the old seatpost is 2" too short for my liking. The conversion was harder than expected. The headtube is either out of spec or had weird headset size. I used a BMX headset, which had the biggest cup size of all 1" headsets out there, which is 32.5mm. Headtube ID was 32.7mm so choices are either to ream it like frog said or shim it. I did the latter, beer can was a life saver, nice and snug. Next was the crown race, measured 27mm ID and having a fork crown of 26.6, two beer cans later it was as tight as a thumb in a nostril. The front end conversion was the easy part, the hell began working on BB. Looking inside the BB shell was like New York's sewage system, the seat tube, downtube and seatstay tube was all protruding out like centimeter each, all in the way of set screws for the BB adapter. Dremel to the rescue! But dang, whatever material they used for the tubing must be the same for dad's .38 super barrel. Half hour of measuring, shaving, drinking was all worth it, I guess.

So here's a quick peek, still unfinished, monster hybrid clunk and scorch:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishcreek, your bike is totally Rad! I'm glad you did an update because I was heading to the LBS today to take off my rear brake, put on a different gearing 34/17 probably and switch tires. I'm looking for some alloy v-brake mounts to weld onto the rear., gonna check the frame building forum. Great bike man!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Matt! Actually it was your Panther that inspired me to build one myself. Good luck on finding your aluminum brake post.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

come to the dark side, http://www.ratrodbikes.com/ leave the new stuff behind.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*here we go!*

The Black Panther is done  after three grueling nights.

The bike came with Suntour coaster hubs and Araya rims when I got it. Everything else was changed, Cook's Bros cranks, Axiom BB converter, Blackspire chainring, Selle Aspide Ti saddle, Avid SD-5 v-brakes, Zoom trekking bars, MEC ergo grips, KMC Z410H chain and Specialized 2.35 Chunder. I don't own a scale but it feels like it is close to 30lbs. Gearing is 36:18, 2:1 ratio. Maiden voyage will be this weekend, snow riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## bryceorama (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice ride Fishcreek!

Are you in Calgary by chance? I am looking at converting a similar frame which I think is a Norco knock-off from the early 80's. It is currently in cruiser guise, with 72 spoke wheels, coaster hub and lots of chrome. I was wondering where you sourced your BB conversion. I have an M960 crank that I wanted to use. I think the headtube is 1 1/8, if I remember correctly from when I converted to cruiser.

Bryce


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

singlespeeder said:


> Oh, I have tried the older cruiser frames and trying to climb with one is not the best experence I have ever had :madman: , it so much better with a mountain bike geometry:thumbsup:


What's different on a cruiser with MTB geometry?

One of my garbage pick ups. Added 175mm crank, BMX pedals, mud flaps and rear rack. I used it for grocery runs in the winter for two seasons and then gave it to a co worker who wanted a bike. Not MTB material (frame and wheels were too weak) but it was free and it worked.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

fishcreek said:


>


Are those stays crimped to the dropouts? :eekster:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bryceorama said:


> Nice ride Fishcreek!
> 
> Are you in Calgary by chance? I am looking at converting a similar frame which I think is a Norco knock-off from the early 80's. It is currently in cruiser guise, with 72 spoke wheels, coaster hub and lots of chrome. I was wondering where you sourced your BB conversion. I have an M960 crank that I wanted to use. I think the headtube is 1 1/8, if I remember correctly from when I converted to cruiser.
> 
> Bryce


Hey Bryce, yes, I am from Calgary. I got my BB converter from Bow Cycle. I got most of my parts from Curtis of Chain Gang Lowrider, nicest guy to deal with, also from Calgary.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

AlmostQuick said:


> Are those stays crimped to the dropouts? :eekster:


yes they are, it is tempting to test it on a 3ft drop, isn't it?


----------



## bryceorama (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Fishcreek,

Yeah, I got all my cruiser bits from Curtis...he lives about 10 blocks from my place. Also, I have a love/hate relationship with Bow Cycle.  I guess I will pick one up online. What size did your new BB end up being after installing the conversion kit?

Maybe we should switch this conversation to PM...rather than clutter up this thread.

Bryce


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, I'll play. Here's my 2006 Schwinn Panther SS
Here's some of the parts that I've changed:
Mavic CrossRide wheel set
RaceFace Turbine crankset 
Specialized Ti bottom bracket
Avid Ti Ultimate brake levers
Answer ProTaper handlebar
Easton EA 50 stem 80mm
ODI grips
POS RockShox Psylo U-Turn fork (was on the bike when I bought it)


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

Thems a lot of cogs back there for a singlespeed!  
Just foolin' with you - nice build. I like that you kept the original bar plugs!

Looks like you have the U-brake version - have you gotten those brakes to work even half decently? I can't lock 'em up to save my life. I actually bought a vintage Deore U-brake but the arms couldn't handle the reach or the tire clearance. With the disc in the front, I supect that the braking power balance is even more biased to the front!


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL true dat... It only takes me 3 minutes to switch gears and I can only use one gear at a time so I'm calling it a SS.  

Yah, unfortunatly it's the U-brake version. I just barely bought it about a month ago off of Ebay. I replaced a bunch of parts on it with old MTB parts I had laying around. I was looking for about 2 years for a 2007 with the V-brakes but all I could find where the U-brake versions here in the United States. I found them in the U.K. but no one was willing to ship em to the U.S.
I kinda have the U-brakes working okay but not great. I got rid of the wimpy little brake pads that came with them and put some Avid Rim Ranglers on them that I got off of an old set of V-brakes.
The brake bias isn't too bad at all because most of the braking is done with the front wheel anyways. Plus, they're old Avid Ultimate brake levers that the brake leverage can be adjusted. I can put less leverage to the front and more to the rear to even things out.

I was thinking of maybe seeing if I can get a local frame builder to put a disc brake mount on the rear.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*This is NOT my bike!! IT belongs to MATKOCK. I just think it's sweet!*


































*OH mama!!!*


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^^ What's up with this? That's the first bike in this thread posted by Mattkock ^^^^


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rojomas said:


> ^^^^ What's up with this? That's the first bike in this thread posted by Mattkock ^^^^


I don't think he's claiming it, he just likes it! I like it too :thumbsup:


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

Yah, I like it too. It's one of the bikes that got me looking for mine but to post someone elses pics with no explanation threw me off.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

rojomas said:


> Yah, I like it too. It's one of the bikes that got me looking for mine but to post someone elses pics with no explanation threw me off.


Sorry if that cornfused ya 'lil feller


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

bits of real panther penis


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

what kind of u-brake is on that, Fatty? does it work well?

coming from bmx, i find that Fly brakes and Odyssey Evo II's work really well. put some red Odyssey Slim by Four pads on it and you'll have nice brakes in the back.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> what kind of u-brake is on that, Fatty? does it work well?
> 
> coming from bmx, i find that Fly brakes and Odyssey Evo II's work really well. put some red Odyssey Slim by Four pads on it and you'll have nice brakes in the back.


Not my bike bro.. it belongs to Mattkock..sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Doncolberto530 (Mar 12, 2009)

I figured I would post my bike finally. I think someone would find it interesting. Too bad I have to sell it.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone know the axle to crown length of the original fork?


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Mine measures approximately 407mm.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

My 60's bike measures at approximatley 370mm.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you! 

The Panther is too big for me as a mtb, so I set it up with 29r wheels as a road bike. Pics to come once I replace the huge suspension fork it has.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Doncolberto530 said:


> I figured I would post my bike finally. I think someone would find it interesting. Too bad I have to sell it.


Does anyone know what year that Tora 302 fork is?


----------



## ricosan (Oct 15, 2012)

Out today on my '01


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

ricosan said:


> Out today on my '01
> View attachment 770167


Nice photo. Nice bike!


----------

